# club - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, je lisais un article sur le Club des Jacobins. Est-ce que le mot club devrait être prononcé avec un [y] ou un [œ] dans ce contexte ?
Merci d'avance !
(Veuillez corriger mes erreurs s'il y en a)


----------



## SergueiL

En français standard, il n'y a qu'une façon de prononcer club : [klœb].


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce également toujours [klœb], mais j'ai déjà entendu des gens dire [klyb], ce qui fait à mon avis de nos jours un peu rustre et inculte.

Selon le TLFi s.v. _club_ :


> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [klœb]; _u_ se prononce [œ] dans les mots de l'angl. du type _club, tub, sunlight,_ etc. C'est la prononc. donnée par les dict. récents comme _Pt_ Rob., Dub., etc. Celle des dict. plus anc. est [klyb]. _Cf._ ds Land. 1834, Gattel 1841, Fél. 1851, Littré (qui admet aussi [klœb] prononc. à l'angl. mais qui trouve que le mot est devenu assez général pour qu'on lui laisse la prononc. fr.). Pour [klyb] _cf._ encore _DG_ et Passy 1914. Cette prononc. est choisie également par Barbeau-Rodhe 1930 qui donne [klœb] comme var. Warn. 1968 distingue [klœb], cercle sportif mondain et [klyb], assemblée pol. ou littér. (_cf._ de même ds Fouché _Prononc._ 1959, p. 202 et ds Mart. _Comment prononce_ 1913, p. 126). D'autres var. sont plus rares et vieillies : [klyb] ds Gattel 1841 et ds Littré; [klɔb] ds Gattel 1841, Littré et en outre ds _DG._ Pour la prononc. de _b_ final dans les mots d'emprunt, _cf._ Fouché _Prononc._ 1959, p. 376 et Buben 1935, § 192.


----------



## danielc

Baosheng
À l'exception des immigrants, vos concitoyens francophones utilisent uniquement la vielle prononciation [klyb]. Une prononciation trop européenne fait un peu snob de notre côté.

Une opinion comme celle de Maître C serait malvue au Canada, et provoquerait une réaction assez négative.
Au Canada, je vous conseille d'utiliser la prononciation canadienne, et en Europe, pourquoi pas?

Je suis prêt à utiliser une prononciation neutre quand je travaille ou voyage en Europe, ou quand je parle avec un immigrant au Canada. Mais je ne dirais *jamais* [klœb], pas pour tous les Parisiens du Plateau.


----------



## SergueiL

J'aurais parié que "club" au Canada se prononçait à l'anglaise, à savoir [klʌb] ou [kləb].


----------



## danielc

Vous entendez peut-être l'habitude canadienne de prononcer plus "à l'anglaise", les noms propres anglais, ou d'autres mots d'origine anglaise. Mais il y a aussi l'habitude canadienne de demeurer fidèle à une prononciation française établie et même vielle. C'est le cas ici. Il n'est pas question de la tension entre le français canadien soigné et le français canadien populaire.

Il y a une prononciation et un vocabulaire du français standard que les Canadiens d'une certaine éducation peuvent utiliser avec les étrangers, mais il y a des limites. Les prononciations ou mots trop "français de France", au point d'être inusités au Canada, même en français canadien très soigné, sont mal vus, et peuvent vite nous rappeler nos images négatives de nos cousins européens. Les Canadiens ne sont pas prêts à dire n'importe quoi pour éviter un snobisme linguistique de l'autre côté de la mer.


----------



## Reynald

danielc said:


> Baosheng
> Au Canada, je vous conseille d'utiliser la prononciation canadienne, et en Europe, pourquoi pas?


Surtout pas ! A moins que volontairement vous vouliez faire rire.
A Rome, fais comme les Romains.


----------



## danielc

éll est important que nous puissions dans ce forum parler du côté affectif de nos réactions à un usage quelconque.  C'est bien de permettre une discussion franche comme celle-ci.

J'ai toujours trouvé cela bizarre , que des francophones qui aiment la langue de Moilère méprisent son accent.

Reynald-Faire comme les Romains? Est-ce que vous changez votre accent selon le pays ou la région que vous visitez? Les Français, surtout les Franciliens, sont les derniers à le faire, à mon avis! Il est important de se faire comprendre, non pas de satisfaire à une intolérance ou une paresse linguistique.

Les Canadiens ont certainement un avantage avec les étrangers francophones s'ils peuvent parler d'une façon plus neutre, et je suis pour tous les accents canadiens, y compris l'accent de notre notion du français standard, pour ne rien perdre de la variété du français chez nous, et pour pouvoir mieux communiquer avec un interlocuteur non-canadien.

Mais il n'est pas necessaire pour le Canadien, ou d'autre francophone, de dire [klœb], parce  qu'il n'est pas question d'un français régional ou national difficile à comprendre.

J'admets volontiers que certains accents (et attitudes) européens, comme décrits dans ce fil, nous rappelent l'image de l'Européen snob, précieux, prétentieux, arrogant et condescendant, le contraire du "gars ben ordinaire" canadien, comme le chantait Charlebois.

C'est bien de l'intolérance de notre côté. Bien sûr,personne ici ne dit que les gens qui disent [klœb] sont  forcément arrogants etc., ou les gens qui disent [klyb]  sont forcément rustres. Mais la réaction de tous le côtés est révélatrice et très intéressante, d'un point de vue socio-linguistique.


P.S.
Les Canadiens se moquent beaucoup des aspects marquants de leur français, ne pensez pas que nous sommes depourvus d'humour sur ce sujet!


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je me demande comment nos amis belges prononceraient le mot _club_. Il me semble que c'était un Belge qui m'a dit une fois qu'il prononçait le nom _Connecticut _avec un [y]. En France, j'ai l'impression que la prononciation des mots anglais est souvent hasardeuse. Par exemple, on prononce _babyfoot _avec un [a] français, mais on prononce _baby-sitter_ plus ou moins à l'anglaise, [ɛ~e].

Cela dit, rien n'empêche aux non-francophones d'adapter leur prononciation de certains mots au pays dans lequel ils se trouvent.


----------



## JClaudeK

danielc said:


> Il est important de se faire comprendre


Justement !
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'en Europe,  tout le monde comprendrait (du moins dans un premier temps) de quoi tu parles si tu prononces [klyb].


----------



## danielc

Oddmania- Je m'intéresse aussi à la prononciation belge ou tout autre prononciation régionale.  J'ai conseillé à mon concitoyen Baosheng d'utiliser le français de son pays, à l'idéal où qu'il soit. À l'extrême, les Canadiens anglais (ou des immigrants) peuvent apprendre un français si européen qu'il est inusité. J'imagine que les Belges et Suisses non-francophones, par exemple, ont une certaine compréhension de leur français local. Cela ne me choquerait pas si le Flamand utilisait un peu de son français national.

JClaude-Je ne défends pas à tout prix le français canadien, il est parfois difficile pour vous autres. Mais la contribution de Maître C, par exemple, n'indique pas un manque de compréhension.  Cette vielle prononciation ne devrait pas causer beaucoup d'ennuis. Il n'y a pas d'autre option que c_lub_. Les francophones devraient se comprendre, au moins s'il est question de petites différences.  N'est-il pas question d'une petite différence? Vous n'admettez pas qu'il existe de la paresse du côté français, juste un peu?
 C'est intéressant de savoir si vous avez des ennuis avec des prononciations non-parisiennes.


----------



## OLN

Revenons-en à « Club des Jacobins ». J'ai cru comprendre que Baosheng, canadien et manifestement au fait de ces différences de prononciation, demandait si _club_, dans cette expression-là_,_ se prononçait au Canada à la française ou à la canadienne.

Je vais jeter un petit caillou dans la mare. Selon cet ouvrage  (Jean Girodet, _Dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, Ed. Bordas, Paris), quelques grammairiens (lesquels, depuis Warnant en 1968, qui était belge ?) préconiseraient toujours en 2007 la prononciation [klyb] dans un contexte historique (cercle philosophique ou politique). Pour ce qui est de la prononciation en général, lire la préface sur le "parti normatif".

Voilà qui fait tout de suite moins rustre et inculte.


----------



## Xence

En Algérie, où il existe une tradition bien assise de clubs sportifs remontant au XIXe siècle, pour des raisons historiques évidentes, je suis étonné que des personnes âgées prononcent toujours [klyb], tandis que moi, et les gens de ma génération, prononçons spontanément [klœb]. Je suppose que c'est pour cette raison que le TLF parle de "variante rare et vieillie"...


----------



## SergueiL

Tout cela est très instructif.
Je résumerais ainsi les différents propos :
1. Historiquement "club" en France se prononçait [klyb].
2. Depuis ? (je dirais le XXe siècle) c'est la prononciation [klœb] qui s'est imposée dans la francophonie
3. Sauf au Québec où la prononciation [klyb] reste majoritaire.
4. Certains historiens francophones conservent la prononciation historique pour des termes tels que "le club des Cordeliers, le club des Jacobins".

J’en conclus que:
1. Vous courez le risque de paraître franchouillard ou parisien (ou pire) en prononçant [klœb] au Québec.
2. Vous courez le risque de paraître rustre et inculte en prononçant [klyb] en Europe.
3. Vous courez le risque de paraître ignorant si vous prononcez [klœb de ʒakɔbɛ̃] et que vous êtes historien, ou étudiant en histoire. (Je me demande comment font les profs d’histoire).

Qui aurait deviné que la prononciation de ce petit vocable était si risquée ?


----------



## danielc

SergueiL said:


> 3. Sauf au Québec où la prononciation [klyb] reste majoritaire.
> […]
> 1. Vous courez le risque de paraître franchouillard ou parisien (ou pire) en prononçant [klœb] au Québec.


Quelques  corrections:  C'est une mauvaise habitude sur ce forum d'être imprécis avec les termes _Québec _et _Canada. _Ils ne sont pas synonymes.  Je dirais plutôt
"Sauf au *Canada*...où la prononciation [klyb] reste la norme *exclusive* du français canadien" et "Vous courez le risque de paraître....au *Canada*"

Il y a une minorité francophone importante hors-Québec, et ils ne sont pas québécois, mais parlent aussi le français canadien. Dites _Canadien français_ si vous voulez. Ils ont les mêmes attitudes à l'égard des Européens et un français "forcé" que vous résumez bien pour leurs compatriotes québécois.

Et évidemment,  comme vous dites,
"la prononciation [klyb] reste majoritaire."
mais c'est faible de dire _majoritaire._


----------



## Wai Ho

Ici, au Québec, on dit [klʏb](avec un « u » plus ouvert, proche du « eû » de « jeûne ») dans tous les contexte, sauf « club sandwich ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Wai Ho said:


> proche du « eû » de « jeûne »


J'ai bien peur que votre commentaire ne soit peu précis étant donné la variabilité de la prononciation du ‹eû› de _jeûne_, cf. jeune / jeûne - prononciation. Voulez-vous dire qu'au Québec _club_ se prononcerait presque [kløb] alors que selon danielc ce serait en fait [klyb] ?


----------



## Wai Ho

Oui, on prononce les « u » comme ça: « club » [kløb], « jupe » [ʒøp], « mur », [møːʁ], écoutez ici: club - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com


----------



## Maître Capello

On y entend pourtant très bien [kl*y*b] pour la prononciation canadienne et non pas [kl*ø*b].


----------



## Wai Ho

On écrit [klʏb], parce que la voyelle est plus ouverte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> On y entend pourtant très bien [kl*y*b] pour la prononciation canadienne


La transcription de la prononciation canadienne est * [klœb],* ce qui me semble correspondre à ce que j'entends.


Wai Ho said:


> Oui, on prononce les « u » comme ça: « club » [kløb], « jupe » [ʒøp], « mur », [møːʁ],


 « jupe » [ʒøp], « mur », [møːʁ]  
- ça se prononce  _jupe_  [ʒ*y*p]  et _mur _ [m*y*ʀ]


----------



## Wai Ho

Non, on dit jamais « cleub » au Québec, c'est « clube » ou « clob »


----------



## Maître Capello

Wai Ho said:


> On écrit [klʏb], parce que la voyelle est plus ouverte.


Alors ne dites pas que « on prononce les ‹ u › comme ça: ‹ club › [kløb] »… 



JClaudeK said:


> La transcription de la prononciation canadienne est * [klœb]*


Le dictionnaire WR ne donne en fait que la transcription phonétique standard dans chacune de ses entrées de termes français. Aucune transcription régionale particulière n'y est indiquée.


----------



## Nicomon

Je remarque que Wai Ho a ressuscité un vieux fil.
Croyez-en une vieille Québécoise de 67 ans, on prononce bel et bien  [kl*y*b] en français à Montréal pour ces définitions :


> - Association politique, culturelle, sportive. _Club de tennis._
> - Cercle où des habitués viennent passer leurs heures de loisir pour causer, lire, jouer.



@ MC :  À choisir,  je préfère de loin  « québécois / régional » à « rustre et inculte ». 

Je prononce  /kl*ʌ*b/  ou  /kl*ɔ*b/ - à l'anglaise - dans ces cas : 





> SPORTS – Au golf, crosse avec laquelle on frappe la balle. _Un terrain de golf où l’on peut louer des clubs._
> QUÉBEC, FAMILIER – Club sandwich. _Commander un club_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> @ MC : À choisir, je préfère de loin « québécois / régional » à « rustre et inculte ».


Pour le côté « rustre et inculte », je parlais uniquement de chez nous, pas du Canada.


----------



## danielc

Wai Ho a tort en ce qui concerne la prononciation canadienne.
_Club _peut être prononcé plus à l'anglaise dans des cas où le _club _en question est plus directement d'origine anglaise, comme dans les exemples que Nicomon a cités. Je pensais à la prononciation de _club_ quand il n'est pas question d'un emprunt, mais dans un contexte plus français.


----------



## Bezoard

Je note dans le _Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française au Canada_, par Gérard Dagenais, Québec-Montréal, 1967, à l'entrée "club" :
_prononcer *cleub*_ !
Le dictionnaire Belisle donne quant à lui la prononciation "_klub_" et note à la fin : « En France on prononce _klob_ ou _kleub_. »

En France, je n'ai jamais entendu la prononciation "klyb" même dans mes lointaines études d'histoire, même s'il est avéré que c'était effectivement la prononciation de l'époque de la Révolution. Mais bon, on prononçait aussi le "rwé" pour le "roi" et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on doit prononcer ainsi aujourd'hui quand on parle de l'époque !


----------



## Nicomon

Petit rappel.    yuechu (ancien pseudo : baosheng), qui a ouvert ce fil en janvier 2016,  demeure au Canada.
Voir aussi le post d'OLN au sujet de la question précise  « Club des Jacobins ».

On m'objectera que c'est vieux, mais voici l'opinion de Littré :  





> Prononciation :  *klub* ; quelques-uns prononcent klob ou kleub, ce qui est à peu près la prononciation anglaise, d'autres disent kloub ;
> mais ce mot est devenu assez général pour qu'on lui laisse la prononciation française.


 Voir ci-dessous ce qu'on trouve dans Wikipedia et Antidote (variante régionale Québec) - dans cet ordre.
Il est clair que la prononciation  [klyb] est encore la norme au Québec/Canada francophone, en dépit de la recommandation du puriste Gérard Dagenais (1913-1981). 


> \klœb\
> France : écouter « un club [ɛ̃ klœb]»
> Québec : [klʏb]
> Québec : [klɔb]





> m. s. un club [klyb]


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute ce qui suit au sujet de Gérard Dagenais : Galerie des chroniqueurs - ChroQué


> [...]  les propos tenus par Dagenais sont toujours fortement teintés de purisme et le chroniqueur n’a qu’un seul objectif en tête, celui de montrer aux Québécois comment on parle et écrit en France. Cette volonté de corriger la langue de ses compatriotes et de l’aligner sur celle qui a cours en France, on la trouve aussi dans le _Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française au Canada_ que Dagenais fera paraître en 1967 après en avoir publié des extraits dans la chronique « Comment dites-vous ? » (1965-1966). Ce dictionnaire sera couronné par l’Académie française en 1969.


  Je cite aussi un bout cet article :  La pensée de Gérard Dagenais : (1) le français, la France et l’identité canadienne française


> L’essentiel de la vision dagenaisienne du français canadien réside dans cette idée que les Canadiens français doivent aspirer à être Français, avec F majuscule. Et pour cela, il faut bien sûr imiter les Français. Le français de référence est le français de France.


  Et de celui-ci :  La pensée de Gérard Dagenais : (5) Un discours négativiste


> À mon avis, une vision négativiste du français québécois et canadien sous-tend l’œuvre de Gérard Dagenais. Comme d’ailleurs chez les puristes et grammairiens de nos jours – et que je traite de grincheux – Dagenais ne voit dans le français canadien et québécois que fautes, archaïsmes, barbarismes, solécismes et anglicismes.


----------



## Bezoard

Voilà ce pauvre Dagenais habillé pour l'hiver !


----------



## Nicomon

Je sens que certains posts vont être supprimés, mais je ne résiste pas.

Dagenais doit en effet se retourner dans sa tombe...  mais je n'ai pas de pitié pour un natif montréalais qui a écrit ceci : 





> L’usage (on ne le répétera jamais assez : celui de France, pas le nôtre, qui ne compte pas en français, sauf dans des cas extraordinaires) ...


  Pour moi, c'est un peu comme nier ses origines.  À tout vouloir uniformiser, on devient ennuyeux comme la pluie.


----------



## Locape

danielc said:


> Faire comme les Romains? Est-ce que vous changez votre accent selon le pays ou la région que vous visitez? Les Français, surtout les Franciliens, sont les derniers à le faire, à mon avis! Il est important de se faire comprendre, non pas de satisfaire à une intolérance ou une paresse linguistique.


Ça date de 2016, mais tous les français et franciliens ne sont pas paresseux, je change mon accent et ma prononciation selon le pays où je suis. Je dis 'cloub' en Espagne ou dans les pays hispanophones, ainsi qu'en Italie. C'est pour moi un des plaisirs de parler ou d'apprendre différentes langues étrangères que d'adopter les prononciations nationales ou régionales.


----------



## Reynald

danielc said:


> Reynald-Faire comme les Romains? Est-ce que vous changez votre accent selon le pays ou la région que vous visitez?


Oui, ma prononciation de certains mots et mon vocabulaire (et même quelques tournures grammaticales), en français comme en anglais (Londres =/= Louisiane). Par commodité, pour éviter d'imposer à mes interlocuteurs de me faire répéter, et par intérêt.
Et si je passe par le Québec un jour, je promets de prononcer [klyb]. Ne serait-ce que pour ne pas paraître snob !


----------

